# Prodrive factory tour



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Now I know nobody knows me on here but if I can get 15 people together I have a tour of Prodrive booked for Monday 24th of November.

The Tour commences at Prodrive Main Reception & Heritage center with refreshments.

In the Heritage center you will get to see and get take photos of Prodrive Motorsport history which includes Richard Burns & Colin McRea's winning cars plus the Rothmans Metro 6R4,Porsche 911 and various other Rally and Race cars.

We will then be taken on a tour of their 10 acre facility which on site they have their, Engine , Chassis , Gearbox , Machining and welding plus Body repair and Assembly workshops for the Subaru WRC cars & the Aston Martin Motorsport program.

Starts At 5pm and will finish approximately 7/8pm 

Maximum of 15 people can be taken on this visit due to Health and Safety Guidelines. 

There will be a charge of £20 per person for the tour and all of the proceeds of the tour will be donated to local charities by Prodrive,(Cheques to be made out to PRODRIVE HOLDINGS LTD) or as rmorgan84 says if your not sure you can pay cash on the night if you prefer (cheques just make sure you will turn up). 

This really is one of the best factory tours I have been on.

The date for this is Monday 24th November,need to be there for 4.30/4.45pm

Prodrive address is
Acorn House
Acorn Way, Banbury, OX16 3ER

Just of junction 11 M40.

So if anyone is interested leave your name on here or you can call me on 07877475849


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds very interesting and if i wasn't working i'd love that. 

However you are very new to this forum and asking for cheques up front this could cause some issues and it might be wise to contact DW admin to check you can ahve the go ahead to offer this.


----------

